# Did you know



## Zhael (Nov 5, 2009)

that i'm sitting on the toilet?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYW6C44zo24


----------



## blueeyes (Nov 7, 2009)

i died a little inside


----------



## FurrIs4Ever (Nov 7, 2009)

that made me laugh "facepaw" i feel like iam 5.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 7, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> i died a little inside


 This but I also LOL'd.


----------



## Xx WoLF (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone was bored...


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 9, 2009)

Black people.


----------



## Dass (Nov 9, 2009)

Dare I ask?


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 10, 2009)

For love of god... I want that thirty seconds of my life back, please.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey this video was posted on my birthday :3


Happy Birthday to Me


----------



## Azure (Nov 10, 2009)

That ho need to moisturize.


----------



## Gaybriel (Nov 10, 2009)

an nao ah fluuussssh~


----------



## webkilla (Nov 10, 2009)

blueeyes said:


> i died a little inside



that was the weak part of you


you are stronger now


----------



## lo4lyfe (Nov 10, 2009)

wtf lol


----------



## Ziff (Nov 16, 2009)

wat haz ben seen canot b unseen


----------

